# Different skintones on different parts of body



## sweatpea559 (May 31, 2009)

My whole life my neck has been the darkest part of my body, followed  by my butt, and then my back and stomach, then my arms, then my face and then my legs. Totally weird because the parts of my skin that show the most tend to be the lightest! I like the color of my legs the best because they are golden brown and glow beautifully paha... compared to the dull brown color of my stomach (I do exfoliate it is just a hideous color). Does anyone know of something natural I can put on my skin to lighten some parts (my neck! ugh)? Has anyone tried the lemon technique? I would totally do it if it works, but if not it would be such a waste of time. Thanks guys.


----------



## theleaningelm (Jun 1, 2009)

Be very, very careful if you go the lemon route. My mom gave herself chemical burns from overindulging (but then again, it was half a lemon on her face every night for a month :x).

I've heard good things about licorice extract and kojic acid for lightening, and I used to use a papaya soap when I was 13 which helped lighten my sunspots, as well as lightening everything else, but 1. I don't know the brand or where to find it again and 2. it was extremely drying. Not good for the acne.

So I would suggest a product with licorice, papaya, kojic acid, or, since it's why lemons work, vitamin C. Good luck!


----------



## rimberry (Jun 1, 2009)

When I wanted to lighten some marks on my face I would use this cream called Concha De Narca (it's step 3) it's a mexican brand I bought it at walgreens. It didn't do anything dramatic but it did brighten up my face.


----------



## thewinglessbird (Jun 17, 2009)

Ooooooh no, I wouldn't recommend using lemon - when would you apply this? I guess it's okay if you don't plan on going out during the day with it on, exposed to the sun; that would be damaging. You could try using retin A on some areas of the skin, which is meant to lighten. Gentle exfoliation will help, but don't be aggressive & work in one area as you'll only make it worse. 

If it's really effecting you, see your GP or a dermatologist as you could not get better advise than someone who specializes in this area. There are skin lightening treatments performed at clinics, chemical peels... but get professional advice. Some products that claim to reverse the damage of pigmentation can do worse, or yet nothing at all & you'll only be wasting time & money.

Good luck!


----------



## Sojourner (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

 			Originally Posted by *sweatpea559* 


_My whole life my neck has been the darkest part of my body, followed by my butt, and then my back and stomach, then my arms, then my face and then my legs. Totally weird because the parts of my skin that show the most tend to be the lightest! I like the color of my legs the best because they are golden brown and glow beautifully paha... compared to the dull brown color of my stomach (I do exfoliate it is just a hideous color). Does anyone know of something natural I can put on my skin to lighten some parts (my neck! ugh)? Has anyone tried the lemon technique? I would totally do it if it works, but if not it would be such a waste of time. Thanks guys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## KatRosier (Jun 19, 2009)

I have the same exact problem..down to the same order! Do you have pcos or another hormonal imbalance? I do and I know that this is one of the side effects. I made an appoitment with a dermatologist for the 11th of july, she's on of the best. I've been waiting 4 months for an appointment! I'll let you know what she suggests.


----------



## Sojourner (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## KatRosier (Jun 20, 2009)

Apparently, it's the androgens that are responsible for this.

" Both androgens and estrogens increase skin pigmentation by promoting melanin synthesis and cutaneous blood flow; the effect of androgens, however, is stronger (Edwards & Duntley 1949)." 

FWDM-2

I'm actually on anti androgens right now to help with hair loss. I'm on a low dose and haven't seen much of a difference in skin/hair yet. My endocrinologist doesn't want to "shock" my body with high doses straight away. Maybe once Im on a higher dose it'll help with the discoloration? I'll keep you updated on this as well.


----------

